

Open letter to Oprah, whose ‘The Life You Want’ tour asked me to work for free - miles
http://revolva.net/2014/11/13/an-open-letter-to-oprah/

======
nodata
This is the kind of thing performers work towards. If this isn't paid, what
ever will be?

